# Want to catch big fish.



## ratfink (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi my name is Aaron. I'm a surf fisherman but I want to catch some big fish besides large red and black drum. I have my own gear and tackle for bottom fishing and trolling and getting more every day. I work weekdays so looking for weekend warriors like me. I'm not the most experienced deck hand but I'm very respectfull and I can take orders well. I know the day isn't over until the boat is clean and on the trailer so I will help with all the clean up and help with fuel, bait, food, drinks. I just need a boat ride and some more education. I've fished with a few guys on here in the bays but like I said I want big fish. Send me a text at 832 435 9849 at any appropriate hour.


----------



## JP8 (May 8, 2012)

Where about are you trying to go out from? Houston? Corpus? I am looking for some people to go out with me on the boat to some rigs. I posted a intro thread over in General Saltwater.


----------



## ratfink (Feb 13, 2012)

I live in the houston are so freeport galveston is where I would like to launch from.


----------



## JP8 (May 8, 2012)

Dang. I'm in San Antonio so my Corpus Christi is close to me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

